# PANZER, 3/4yrs m -Urgent Courtesy Post for Owner



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

URGENT,Courtesy Post for Owners ,
This is what his family tells us.
*Panzer was originally adopted by his current family from a friend who could no longer keep him. He again needs a home due to their moving by the end of February.

Panzer is 3 - 4 years old, lives with a 3 year old child, and another dog but it is unknown about cats, he is housebroken and neutered.

Panzer had been trained in the K-9 unit so he knows English and German commands, altho he was never a K-9.
























FOUND HIM HERE:
http://www.dogshope.com/
when I hit contact us,this is what I got"Could not find a phone #
[email protected]

Pease be patient with us, if you haven't heard back from us in a couple of days with some kind note, then chances are we haven't seen your application or received your email. Do try again. . . don't give up on us.

[email protected]
This is long,but maybe some are not famialer with this place.
Dogs Hope.com is "staffed" by two volunteers. . . . Deb and Jan (staffed used loosely). 

We both live in Lake County about 30 miles East of Cleveland, Ohio.

We are not a shelter or facility where the dogs are available for viewing or surrendering. . . we are two individuals with a love for the animals. We are two ladies who try to do everything within our limited powers to help any needy pet.

We are not a 501c3 Charitable Organization. Maybe some day we will be a "real" charity, able to accept your donations giving you the ability to deduct them from your taxes. But for today, we can only say "thank you" when you donate and promise that every donation has gone to a spay/neuter, vaccinations, health check-up, heartworm check, heartworm treatment, worming meds, antibiotics for sick pets and all needed veterinary care for the animals that come through our rescue. Deb and I pay for all the above needed care out of our own pockets.

through our rescue are key words. . . remember we're not a shelter. When we have space in our homes we foster in our homes. . . when we don't have space in our own homes for a foster, we depend on the angels that have opened up their homes to help us foster. (we really need foster homes) 
Sorry this is as much info as I coul get from the site,and post.would have perfered a better pin point of location,I can only say Lake County about 30 miles East of Cleveland,NE.Ohio.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Great looking dog. This is a solid rescue - hope this boy finds a fabulous home.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

What does a "solid rescue" mean? I am thinking it means an easy rescue,because he is k-9 trained,or the group posting him is solid?


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Yes, what I meant is that Deb and Jan are super to work with and will probably work hard at getting this boy into the right home. Unfortunately, Ohio is overwhelmed with homeless GSDs which makes it so difficult to find good placements.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

I know I am Columbus,Ohio,and watch the shelters,as well as the neighboring counties.I monitor Craig's list too,there are so many......There was ad on Cl,last night looking for guide dog candidates .She wanted pups to train,but she might consider an older dog if it fit the guidelines.
Here is the post:
Seeking Guide Dog Candidate:

Breed Preferences: Australian Shepherd, German Sheph, Dobie, Poodle, Viszla, Golden, Anatolian... Will consider other breeds if suitable. (Pref. no lab or boxer unless it fits all following criteria)

Age: 18 - 24 mos.

Size: 45 - 85 lbs

Energy: Medium to Med-Low. Good work ethic, but can relax when in an office setting.

Temperament: Not a softie, but not too hard headed. Desire to please owner, but will think independently and problem solve. Friendly with all people and animals, but not one that wants to meet and greet every other living thing. More aloof and owner loyal would be best. Must be confident and have no fears or shyness.
Must be housebroke, crate trained, and have manners. Prison program or previous obedience would be nice, but not absolutely necessary. 

Please call or email with potential candidates. Please be within 20 miles of Westerville / Columbus, or willing to travel here.
(I sometimes have problems with email, so if you don't get a response, please send again or call).

614-270-9405 (calls between 10am - 9pm)


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Too many breeds in that ad. Viszla and aussie??? I am extremely surprised.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I concur on the comments relative to Deb and Jan. They are awesome.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

I was sort of put off by that too dd,I am visually impaired and have looked into the guide dogs.(been yrs,since I looked)I thought it was mainly just afew dog breeds they trained.Could the need be so great now that they are stretching the breeds,lol?


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Nope. There are lots and lots and lots of labs and goldens out there. The aussies and viszlas I have met are very high drive / high exercise dogs - can't imagine them walking around at the pace needed for a guide dog.


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

I've asked one of our volunteers in the Cleveland area to evaluate Panzer so we could see if we have an approved applicant that might be a good match.

Terry
http://www.echodogs.org


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Great news, Terry. He is an amazingly beautiful boy. Please keep us posted.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

I just checked thier site this morning and see he is no longer on there.Did he go to Terry/Echo??


----------



## kareeann (Jun 26, 2007)

Not yet. I am the volunteer Terry is referring to. I am coordinating with the owner to do an evaluation. She has a colleague coming over this evening to see if her dog gets along with Panzer for a potential adoption. If does not work out, I will do the evaluation tomorrow evening. The owner is moving out on Saturday, so he needs to be pulled by this Saturday. He sounds like a really nice boy.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

Any news yet on this hunk?


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

When Karee called to set up an evaluation, she was told that they had received a lot of interest in him. So I don't believe he will need rescue. I just hope that they chose a good home.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Did anything ever become of this dog,as he is still on the site.However he does have a new name.


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

Which site is he still on? Panzer is with Jan of Dog's Hope. When I spoke to Jan, it didn't sound like he was going anywhere :>)


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

Oops - yes, I see he is still on Dogs Hope website and that Jan has renamed him Gabe.

When I spoke to Jan, she didn't sound like she was in any rush to place him. He had been bounced around a lot, and I think it would have to be just the right home for him to be adopted. I think she really loves him and wants him to enjoy his senior years in a stable environment. Hope I'm not speaking out of turn for Jan.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes that was the site,I was just wondering what had happened,Thank you for answering.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes that was the site,I was just wondering what had happened,Thank you for answering.


----------



## LCOGSR (Oct 25, 2003)

Now known as Gabriel/Gabe

My big white angel. . . is safe with me.

Since we've learned he's actually 7-8 years old and I'm his fourth home, I'm thinking, as Terry mentioned he can live out his days here with me.

He's one of those "big" boys I tend to fall in love with.

So rest assured Panzer/Gabe is safe in Jan's home with Raven, Rocky and the kitties.

Thank you for asking and caring about him.
Jan


----------

